# Beating the Airport Queue



## UberUber81

Hey guys,

Since I'm not going to be Ubering soon, I wanted to give you my secret tech on how to beat the airport queue.

Things you will need.

1) Laptop
2) A second active Cell Phone
3) A plastic waterproof container 
4) www.islonline.com/ account
5) Mobile Hotspot

Instructions:

1) Place second cellphone in the plastic waterproof container, and hide it somewhere within the airport queue radius.

2) On your main cell phone, wait in airport queue.

3) Once you get a ride, pick up the passenger and complete the trip.

4) After you have completed the trip. Log off your Uber Driver Application on your main cell phone.

5) Login using your Laptop to the islonline.com software and connect to your cellphone that you placed in a plastic container at the airport radius. Once you have logged into the cellphone and can control it remotely, log into your Uber Driver Application on the second cell phone. Turn the Driver Application Online.

6) Drive back to airport while you are in queue for the airport.

7) Retrieve second cell phone(which is probably done with the airport queue at this point), and replace with main cell phone in plastic container.

8) Accept a ride on your second cell phone, rinse and repeat. 

Nothing like being in queue while driving back toward the airport.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN

I'm not sure I want to hide anything in a container at the airport. I think they frown on that sort of thing.


----------



## ddelro219

...and if you lose the cell phone cos you left it in a plastic cup that someone found. no problem! just look around for another plastic cup in the airport queue area. i'll watch from the side and watch this cycle ensue.


----------



## Trebor

Not a smart idea to leave a phone at the airport now days, especially in a container. Don't be surprised when you see police helicopters and a swat team surrounding your phone. Also, don't forget a battery pack. =).

There are plenty of remote control software programs though that are FREE. I never heard of ISL and they charge $145 for 500 minutes?


----------



## simpsonsverytall

that's crazy man. 

my man Ahmad works at the convenience store inside the queue. I just text him when I drop a passenger, and he knows how to work my 2nd phone. He doesn't mind helping me out, but I give him $20-$40 a day.


----------



## touberornottouber

Many airports would literally go on lock down after a stunt like this. I've seen the local airport here shutdown for over an hour because someone left a cooler outside. Please do not do this. Don't be a jerk.


----------



## UberUber81

I put mine in some bushes way far away from the airport, but still in the Uber's airport radius queue.


----------



## steveK2016

This is pretty funny.

Atlanta Airport Queues are usually 30-50 minutes deep. There's a report today that the airport had 140 cars ahead of him in queue.

Seems a bit complicated and there's no guarantee that you don't show back up to your device, timed out on 2 request, acceptance rates plummet and it's been on timeout since then. So you deadheaded back to the airport for no reason.

Sounds like a bit of a gamble but if it works for you in your area, more power to ya!



simpsonsverytall said:


> that's crazy man.
> 
> my man Ahmad works at the convenience store inside the queue. I just text him when I drop a passenger, and he knows how to work my 2nd phone. He doesn't mind helping me out, but I give him $20-$40 a day.


New business model.

I'll buy little RV (so I can be comfortable of course!) park it within the queue zone and have it like a mini cafe for your phones.

You come in with your second phone and I plug it up. Once you get back, you swap out the phones. $5 per swap. if ya get 100 swaps a day, you could really make some cash! Get about 20 drivers to do this with you 5 times a day. Keeps the phone secure and charged up and if it receives a ping and times out, you just log them back in.

I watch some Netflix all day while babysitting Uber drivers phones to keep them in the queue all day.

Chaching!


----------



## simpsonsverytall

steveK2016 said:


> New business model.
> 
> I'll buy little RV (so I can be comfortable of course!) park it within the queue zone and have it like a mini cafe for your phones.
> 
> You come in with your second phone and I plug it up. Once you get back, you swap out the phones. $5 per swap. if ya get 100 swaps a day, you could really make some cash! Get about 20 drivers to do this with you 5 times a day. Keeps the phone secure and charged up and if it receives a ping and times out, you just log them back in.
> 
> I watch some Netflix all day while babysitting Uber drivers phones to keep them in the queue all day.
> 
> Chaching!


smart


----------



## steveK2016

simpsonsverytall said:


> that's crazy man.
> 
> my man Ahmad works at the convenience store inside the queue. I just text him when I drop a passenger, and he knows how to work my 2nd phone. He doesn't mind helping me out, but I give him $20-$40 a day.





simpsonsverytall said:


> smart


Let's go into business together Simpsons!


----------



## JimKE

If you have to work *this* hard to make a business model work, you are in the WRONG business.

It's just amazing how much silliness a simple thing like Uber can generate. Just drive, folks!


----------



## wk1102

TWO2SEVEN said:


> I'm not sure I want to hide anything in a container at the airport. I think they frown on that sort of thing.


I often do pick ups at Pbia (Palm Beach International ) a few miles from Trump's Florida Estate.

This could get me shot!


----------



## Mark Johnson

UberUber81 said:


> 1) Place second cellphone in the plastic waterproof container, and hide it somewhere within the airport queue radius.


This is a great idea but I have a recommendation...

*1) *Get an all black waterproof suitcase to place the phone into
*2) *drop it at the main entrance of the Airport terminal -- somewhere very visible and crowded
*3) *run in the opposite direction shouting, " THIS IS FOR UBER!!!!!! "

Done...


----------



## CrazyT

Mark Johnson said:


> This is a great idea but I have a recommendation...
> 
> *1) *Get an all black waterproof suitcase to place the phone into
> *2) *drop it at the main entrance of the Airport terminal -- somewhere very visible and crowded
> *3) *run in the opposite direction shouting, " THIS IS FOR UBER!!!!!! "
> 
> Done...


Oh I can see it now:

"In tonight's news US Border Security and TSA agents were involved in a deadly shooting this afternoon at Baltimore's BWI airport. Officials say a lone suspect left a suspicious package at the airport and attempted to flee the scene. Maryland Transit Authority police assisted in tracking the suspect while armed Border Security agents moved in. Suspect was reportedly screaming "This is for Uber" and trying to escape before being shot. FBI and the NSA report that an investigation is ongoing into the suspicion that Uber may be a new terrorist organization or harboring terrorists. We'll have more in this story as it unfolds."


----------



## Fishchris

Ok, lets say this whole elaborate scheme works....
Congratulations, you have just ripped off every other Uber driver in that parking lot, by jumping in front of them in line


----------



## steveK2016

Fishchris said:


> Ok, lets say this whole elaborate scheme works....
> Congratulations, you have just ripped off every other Uber driver in that parking lot, by jumping in front of them in line


Innovation surpasses loyalty to strangers!

I got the name and logo for it already...


----------



## 105398

I've devised my own crafty little scheme: I use my wait time to work and and accomplish things that I'd normally be doing anyway; work for my other job, schoolwork, web content I work on. With a decent connection via cell hotspot and VPNs it's no different sitting in my car than at work, my desk at home, a coffee shop or airport...

I am also looking into selling custom made prayer rugs out of my SUV for my Muslim driver friends.


----------



## stevedmc




----------



## Kodyhead

Mark Johnson said:


> This is a great idea but I have a recommendation...
> 
> *1) *Get an all black waterproof suitcase to place the phone into
> *2) *drop it at the main entrance of the Airport terminal -- somewhere very visible and crowded
> *3) *run in the opposite direction shouting, " THIS IS FOR UBER!!!!!! "
> 
> Done...


There is a safe word police use at airports, to identify yourself as a fellow law enforcement officer in emergencies, it is "Allah akbar" but only works when you yell it over and over again


----------



## sthriftybroke

Flaw in your logic here: being an uber driver and yet being able to afford two cell phone.


----------



## nickd8775

sthriftybroke said:


> Flaw in your logic here: being an uber driver and yet being able to afford two cell phone.


Oh but it'll pay for itself when you get extra rides


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

sthriftybroke said:


> Flaw in your logic here: being an uber driver and yet being able to afford two cell phone.


Best quote I've ever seen on this website!!

Anyone working a FIFO line all day without surge and also taking riders back to the Airport isn't that smart.

Not as bad as the person who pays someone to help them do that also though.


----------



## Gill002

Why not just use fake GPS? Cuts half the time of driving back empty


----------



## empresstabitha

Mark Johnson said:


> This is a great idea but I have a recommendation...
> 
> *1) *Get an all black waterproof suitcase to place the phone into
> *2) *drop it at the main entrance of the Airport terminal -- somewhere very visible and crowded
> *3) *run in the opposite direction shouting, " THIS IS FOR UBER!!!!!! "
> 
> Done...


Almost spit out my food at that one. Remenber thoughhold off on going online for a bit. Wait unril all the backed up planes come in get 10x surfe at airport.


----------



## freddieman

Scamming for the chance at uber fares


----------



## Chip Dawg

Gill002 said:


> Why not just use fake GPS? Cuts half the time of driving back empty


Fake GPS does not help you jump the queue. I stand corrected if it does but I don't see how.

I'm still convinced Black and Select drivers are running a scam at ATL airport. You have over 20 cars in the queue at 3AM. Those drivers are really sleeping in their cars. SMDH


----------



## jon.chromwell

105398 said:


> I've devised my own crafty little scheme: I use my wait time to work and and accomplish things that I'd normally be doing anyway; work for my other job, schoolwork, web content I work on. With a decent connection via cell hotspot and VPNs it's no different sitting in my car than at work, my desk at home, a coffee shop or airport...
> 
> I am also looking into selling custom made prayer rugs out of my SUV for my Muslim driver friends.


NICE!


----------



## defcon888

JimKE said:


> If you have to work *this* hard to make a business model work, you are in the WRONG business.
> 
> It's just amazing how much silliness a simple thing like Uber can generate. Just drive, folks!


OMG....I was thinking the same thing. If you have to think about something this much to make money, you are in the wrong business. I drive in the bay area so there is plenty of rides. My secret......start early and I would say 75% of my rides in the morning are to the airports, SFO, SJC, OAK.....those are usually UberX rides and range from $15 to $35. I only drive a few hours a day (before and after my day job).

Also, I tell my riders (when asked if I do this fulltime), "No I don't, and I won't retire driving for Uber"



Mark Johnson said:


> This is a great idea but I have a recommendation...
> 
> *1) *Get an all black waterproof suitcase to place the phone into
> *2) *drop it at the main entrance of the Airport terminal -- somewhere very visible and crowded
> *3) *run in the opposite direction shouting, " THIS IS FOR UBER!!!!!! "
> 
> Done...


I say run and yell "Uber Akbar.....Uber Akbar"


----------



## AvsUberJunkie

UberUber81 said:


> 7) Retrieve second cell phone(which is probably done with the airport queue at this point), and replace with main cell phone in plastic container.


I watched a guy retrieve a plastic bag from behind the woman's portapotty at the Denver FIFO lot.
Probably running this scam.
I think I'll check for one back there one night and drop it in the crapper, it'll probably look like it's in the same spot.


----------



## UberXking

I began throwing my phone in the bushes at United years ago. Didn't tell a sole. Pump some gas, get a bite to eat. etc. Why share your tricks free unless your insecure

If you are among the fastest in average pick up times. Drive by the rules. You'll have a better chance of avoiding the queue altogether. I just go directly to departures receiving pings from as far away as Bernal Heights.


----------



## to vono

steveK2016 said:


> This is pretty funny.
> 
> Atlanta Airport Queues are usually 30-50 minutes deep. There's a report today that the airport had 140 cars ahead of him in queue.
> 
> Seems a bit complicated and there's no guarantee that you don't show back up to your device, timed out on 2 request, acceptance rates plummet and it's been on timeout since then. So you deadheaded back to the airport for no reason.
> 
> Sounds like a bit of a gamble but if it works for you in your area, more power to ya!
> 
> New business model.
> 
> I'll buy little RV (so I can be comfortable of course!) park it within the queue zone and have it like a mini cafe for your phones.
> 
> You come in with your second phone and I plug it up. Once you get back, you swap out the phones. $5 per swap. if ya get 100 swaps a day, you could really make some cash! Get about 20 drivers to do this with you 5 times a day. Keeps the phone secure and charged up and if it receives a ping and times out, you just log them back in.
> 
> I watch some Netflix all day while babysitting Uber drivers phones to keep them in the queue all day.
> 
> Chaching!


that seems like a lot of extra work for a $3.20 shorty pickup!!!


----------



## thinhnguyen

UberXking said:


> View attachment 169824
> I began throwing my phone in the bushes at United years ago. Didn't tell a sole. Pump some gas, get a bite to eat. etc. Why share your tricks free unless your insecure
> 
> If you are among the fastest in average pick up times. Drive by the rules. You'll have a better chance of avoiding the queue altogether. I just go directly to departures receiving pings from as far away as Bernal Heights.


How u do that??


----------



## ebrain

Why not launch a queuing service for a monthly fee .. lol .. Take your vehicle to the airport parked in $20/Day parking lot having 50+ Android phones in the vehicle helping drivers get to the queue when they are, say, 30 minutes away ;-) Airports like DFW get very busy .. 200+ cars are normal so 50 drivers paying you $100/Month is better than driving for Uber ..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Chip Dawg said:


> Fake GPS does not help you jump the queue. I stand corrected if it does but I don't see how.
> 
> I'm still convinced Black and Select drivers are running a scam at ATL airport. You have over 20 cars in the queue at 3AM. Those drivers are really sleeping in their cars. SMDH


It's very simple really, once you drop off you spoof your location to be in the queue so you magically wait in the queue while your driving back.


----------



## ebrain

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's very simple really, once you drop off you spoof your location to be in the queue so you magically wait in the queue while your driving back.


Does not always work. Their algorithms have improved. If you have WiFi turned ON they know you are spoofing. If your location was 10 miles away and then it changed to airport they know you are spoofing. They also send you random pings (when you were not expecting it; I mean, your position was 50+ but you got the ping). Lot of hassle. Not worth it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

ebrain said:


> Does not always work. Their algorithms have improved. If you have WiFi turned ON they know you are spoofing. If your location was 10 miles away and then it changed to airport they know you are spoofing. They also send you random pings (when you were not expecting it; I mean, your position was 50+ but you got the ping). Lot of hassle. Not worth it.


I wasn't saying that's all there is to it, i was explaining how spoofing your location helps


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

UberXking said:


> View attachment 169824
> I began throwing my phone in the bushes at United years ago. Didn't tell a sole. Pump some gas, get a bite to eat. etc. Why share your tricks free unless your insecure
> 
> If you are among the fastest in average pick up times. Drive by the rules. You'll have a better chance of avoiding the queue altogether. I just go directly to departures receiving pings from as far away as Bernal Heights.


Congratulations.

You made a phenomenal $11.35 after expenses before the tip. A whopping $13/hour including it. AND risked your phone each time to do it.

Please give seminars & teach us all how to make the big bucks like you. You can have the guy that used to sell oranges on the side of the road as your opener.


----------



## hollowhollow

why you guys like airports so much.


----------



## Jus112

If the airport is packed.. LEAVE! Drive 85 South, Post up at Camp Creek, This phone scheme sounds like trouble waiting to happen


----------



## 4.9 forever

Please to explain, 2 phone numbers on one Uber account?


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberUber81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Since I'm not going to be Ubering soon, I wanted to give you my secret tech on how to beat the airport queue.
> 
> Things you will need.
> 
> 1) Laptop
> 2) A second active Cell Phone
> 3) A plastic waterproof container
> 4) www.islonline.com/ account
> 5) Mobile Hotspot
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> 1) Place second cellphone in the plastic waterproof container, and hide it somewhere within the airport queue radius.
> 
> 2) On your main cell phone, wait in airport queue.
> 
> 3) Once you get a ride, pick up the passenger and complete the trip.
> 
> 4) After you have completed the trip. Log off your Uber Driver Application on your main cell phone.
> 
> 5) Login using your Laptop to the islonline.com software and connect to your cellphone that you placed in a plastic container at the airport radius. Once you have logged into the cellphone and can control it remotely, log into your Uber Driver Application on the second cell phone. Turn the Driver Application Online.
> 
> 6) Drive back to airport while you are in queue for the airport.
> 
> 7) Retrieve second cell phone(which is probably done with the airport queue at this point), and replace with main cell phone in plastic container.
> 
> 8) Accept a ride on your second cell phone, rinse and repeat.
> 
> Nothing like being in queue while driving back toward the airport.


When you do that, you are screwing other drivers. Shame on you. I don't if there is a God, but just in case I have to meet my maker some day, I say honesty is the best policy. Besides, God or no God, I have a conscience. What you are doing is wrong.


----------



## dirtylee

Does your staging lot not have a phone farm???


----------



## UberLady69

JimKE said:


> If you have to work *this* hard to make a business model work, you are in the WRONG business.
> 
> It's just amazing how much silliness a simple thing like Uber can generate. Just drive, folks!


Amen


----------

